# Early bleeding after transfer/ considering private IVF



## Beth33 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi

I had my ET in August and started bleeding 5 days after the transfer.  I then had light bleeding every day for 3 weeks.  I had no heavy bleeding even after I came off the hormones.  I was taking 1 oestrogen tablet and 800mg of progesterone a day.  I did ask if I could take more progesterone as I always have a problem with early bleeding but clinic never got back to me.  I'm kicking myself for not chasing it up but the nurse I spoke to after says it wouldn't have made any difference anyway. She did say that it was unusual to bleed so soon after transfer but the doctors just don't seem bothered about this.  Whenever I ask them they just say that I can have bleeding and still get pregnant.  

The one time I did manage to get a positive result I started bleeding on that day. Even during my natural cycle I start spotting a few days after ovulation.  Has anyone else had early bleeding like this?

I am considering private treatment and maybe the private consultants will be able to suggest something different to the NHS.  Has anyone experience of going from the NHS to private?

I'm just so fed up of getting lots of great embryos and wasting them.


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

I have found private funded cycles to make consultants much more accommodating when it comes to tests, because obviously you are paying them whereas the Nhs will just find themselves out of pocket.

You could just have a private second opinion and tests done and then return to Nhs with any new information.

If you are getting AF at 5dpt then it is something that should be investigated. If, however, you are just getting bleeding and then getting AF around 14-21dpt then it is less likely to be significant.

They could perhaps give you an ultrasound at about 7dpt to see if you are shedding your lining xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Beth,

A lady called Agates has a thread under immunes.  You could look there.  She is very knowledgable.

Just a word of caution, some clinic's treat NHS and private patients, so paying privately doesn't necessarily mean you will get treated any differently from NHS patients.

Good luck

Stacey
X


----------



## Beth33 (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks L_ouise

I didn't get AF at all pt just 3 weeks of light bleeding. Even when I had my chemical pregnancy I didn't get AF.  I don't understand what's happening?
I am waiting for my NHS follow up appointment which I have been warned is not going to be soon.  We have 1 embryo still frozen so not sure if we will be given the chance to try it on the NHS or not.  After that we have used up all our NHS attempts so will have to go private if we want to try again. 

Just saw your post Stacey.  Thanks I will look at Agates thread.  The point you make about private/NHS was one of the things I have been wondering about.  My clinic does private but I would go to another one which is actually a lot closer to us.


----------

